# ADA aquasoil Amazonia question



## andyh (17 Aug 2009)

First time I have used ADA Aquasoil Amazonia do you need to rinse it b4 putting in the tank? To prevent cloudyness?


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2009)

No, don't rinse it.

Just fill up your tank VERY slowly to prevent clouding.  Rinsing it will wash away a lot of the 'goodness'.


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2009)

Tip: Use a plastic bag to cover the substrate/plants and pour the water slowly on the bag. That way, it shouldn't mix up the plants and substrate.


----------



## andyh (17 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> No, don't rinse it.
> 
> Just fill up your tank VERY slowly to prevent clouding.  Rinsing it will wash away a lot of the 'goodness'.



cheers george thought that was the answer but just wanted to check

Almost didnt ask as i thought it was a stupid question.


----------



## vauxhallmark (17 Aug 2009)

Did you get it second hand?

When I bought it it had quite good (translated from Japanese) instructions included on a sheet of paper inside the bag (which you won't have seen if you haven't opened yours yet!).

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Aug 2009)

my Malaya is terrible, all my crypts get a fine coating of dust, i wish i had of washed it


----------



## andyh (17 Aug 2009)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Did you get it second hand?
> 
> When I bought it it had quite good (translated from Japanese) instructions included on a sheet of paper inside the bag (which you won't have seen if you haven't opened yours yet!).
> 
> Mark



no its sitting all fresh in its bag on the side! not opened it yet, didnt want to spoli the Goodness!


----------

